# 2.1 quattro sport engine information.



## airbats801 (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone know if audi offered any other platforms with a cast iron 2.1l engine based off the magnesium engine they offered in the sport quattro? I really want to build up a engine damn near identical to the 85 s1, but I cant even get a id on the engine block.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 2.1 quattro sport engine information. (airbats801)*

I'll have to look in to the block.
But I can get part #'s for everything else.
For instance the head is part # 034 103 353 F
That patucular engine (KW) wasn't used in any other car, as you might already know.
If I had to take a semi-educated guess, I'd look at an RR block.
That's true first generation urq 20v stuff.
Closely related is the 3B, and later on the AAN.
It's been done a few times, that a few 3B's have been somewhat converted in to KW territory using the externals, manifolds, and turbo.


_Modified by Sepp at 5:41 PM 7-2-2006_


----------



## airbats801 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.1 quattro sport engine information. (Sepp)*

I really appreciate the reply. It sounds like I would have to sell an arm and a leg to buy an actual kw block if one ever popped up, so I think I will look into the RR, and see what I can come up with.
Is there any chance you can give me a part number list for the kw? I'd really like to build a replica engine, but If thats really not feasable, I will just look into something similar. I just love the sound of the engine, you cant beat em.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 2.1 quattro sport engine information. (airbats801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *airbats801* »_It sounds like I would have to sell an arm and a leg to buy an actual kw block if one ever popped up, 

Dont think that is necessary, you just have to know the right people. A friend of mine bought a real Audi IMSA engine a couple of years ago, and he still has both arms and legs intact.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: 2.1 quattro sport engine information. (airbats801)*

For å replica build, I'd much more done a proper setup of a castiron
block with proper treatment ant replica externals. 660hp should be
available without all the "fuss" of the Audi Sport engines. Bear in mind
they were produced for a limited usage, something a normal person
regularily wouldn't be bothered to pay for in a toy car.
So, replica inlet, proper exhaust, mechanical valve lifters, destroked
and overbore to a somewhat similar cc as the S1s. Newer turbo giving
you a way better driveability than the original S1-KKK item although
looking the same. etc etc etc










_Modified by WAUOla at 12:22 PM 7-5-2006_


----------



## airbats801 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.1 quattro sport engine information. (PerL)*

can I get photo proof of that?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: 2.1 quattro sport engine information. (airbats801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *airbats801* »_Anyone know if audi offered any other platforms with a cast iron 2.1l engine based off the magnesium engine they offered in the sport quattro?


_Quote, originally posted by *airbats801* »_It sounds like I would have to sell an arm and a leg to buy an actual kw block if one ever popped up.

First of, Sport quattro had an ALLOY block. But, Audi had problems with
these blocks, offering Sport quattro customers a replacement solution
with a standard castiron item.
You can only speculate if these alloy blocks went useful at Lehmann's...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 2.1 quattro sport engine information. (WAUOla)*

Yeah, I heard that the mag alloy blocks were too poreous, and oil would actually saturate the block and start to leak out directly through the block.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

as with many things regarding the Sports, rumours are easily spread I think.
HOW bad it was I don't know. But a german sportscar priced at 200 000DEM, built as a genuine
Drivers-Car, should NOT feature engine problems as I see it.


----------

